# Let ME rate your sonas/OCs



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Have you come from  this person's thread? Looking for a second opinion? First time? Well you've come to the right place! No limit of the amount of characters you send for a rate. Just don't spam. (｡•̀ᴗ-)

Remember that everyone's preferences are different. If I give your character(s) a low rating, don't take it personally! It does not mean your character is bad.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2020)

Chompy said:


> No limit of the amount of characters you send for a rate.


What about same character but different poses/outfits/etc ? Does that count too ?


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> What about same character but different poses/outfits/etc ? Does that count too ?


It counts but have all images of them in the same reply.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 20, 2020)

My main character/sona Blue~ a blue phoenix adventurer.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2020)

Alright. Here's my chimera blacksmith dude.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> My main character/sona Blue~ a blue phoenix adventurer.


5!


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Alright. Here's my chimera blacksmith dude.


A solid 7.5


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2020)

Chompy said:


> A solid 7.5


Hot dang, thanks.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 20, 2020)

How about this new species i invented? www.furaffinity.net: New species: Myruvanti by BluefiremarkII


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> How about this new species i invented? www.furaffinity.net: New species: Myruvanti by BluefiremarkII


7.5


----------



## Arnak (Apr 20, 2020)

please leave a short comment for each, please


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Apr 20, 2020)

how about kosmo!


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2020)

Yep, the wolf that I made those weapon requests for.
Good times.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Arnak said:


> View attachment 84995 View attachment 84996 View attachment 84997 please leave a short comment for each, please


1st character: 4 (short comment below)




2nd character: 5 (He looks like an Egyptian god. Is he benevolent or malevolent?)
3rd character: 4 (He's just vibin'.)

Don't feel bad about the lower rating. My rates are based on my own personal preferences and are entirely biased. Lol


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> how about kosmo!


Solid 7.5
He looks like he came straight out of an 80s anime and I dig that. A very likeable character indeed.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2020)

Chompy said:


> A solid 7.5





Chompy said:


> 1st character: 4 (short comment below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chompy said:


> Solid 7.5
> He looks like he came straight out of an 80s anime and I dig that. A very likeable character indeed.


Now I kinda want a short comment for my guy too, heh.
No need to comment for *each of all my arts* though, one overall comment would also be appreciated.
(Though if you really do feel like you have nothing better to do... I wouldn't say no )


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Now I kinda want a short comment for my guy too, heh.
> No need to comment for *each of all my arts* though, one overall comment would also be appreciated.
> (Though if you really do feel like you have nothing better to do... I wouldn't say no )


He thicc as hell.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2020)

Chompy said:


> He thicc as hell.


Glorious thiccness.


----------



## Punji (Apr 20, 2020)

Is I.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Punji said:


> Is I.


6.5


----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 20, 2020)

Mind rating my squishy stoner snow leopard, Blue?


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Bluefangcat said:


> Mind rating my squishy stoner snow leopard, Blue?


5


----------



## Faexie (Apr 21, 2020)

The one in my pfp (still don't have more art of her yet ^^')


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 21, 2020)

Ramona Rat said:


> The one in my pfp (still don't have more art of her yet ^^')


She cute. 
6.5


----------



## Dexin (Apr 22, 2020)

How about my boi Dexin :3


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 22, 2020)

Dexin said:


> How about my boi Dexin :3


5


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2020)

This thread lacks sergal.
Have mine


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 22, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> This thread lacks sergal.
> Have mine


8


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 22, 2020)

Not that it means anything and I have no complete full body pics done yet...


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 23, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Not that it means anything and I have no complete full body pics done yet...


2


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 23, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> ooh my turn to be rated


5


----------

